# Bang and Olufsen Earset 3i - Perfect For the Hill



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

One word.....Iphone.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I use a bluetooth helmet and take work calls on it quite often. It's nice to work while riding.

I've also found myself scratching out algorithms into the snow so I could tell someone I'm on the phone with how to write some code.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> One word.....Iphone.



right, but this is the phones...not the phone. iphone is obvious.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I can see the advantages of this, but for me I would rather have no calls or even music. 
I like to hear the sound of my board on the snow, birds singing and the wind rustling the leaves.

No calls, no thinking about anything other than what line to pick through the trees and where I might be able to air off.
What grab I might do and if I can throw a 3 or a 1 off the natural hit ahead.

One of the the things I love about boarding is everything else is put aside and I get to be focused in the moment.

Not criticizing, thats just boarding for me. Each to their own. 

Then again this is the place where I do most of my riding.










Sometimes my riding partner takes a call and I tell him, turn that sh*t off.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

right, except i got up 50-60 times this year, and the times while other people were in their office I was alone on the mountain. I got paid to snowboard this year. Basically Im sponsored. 

I think I put the logo of the company I work for on my board.....

here is where I do my riding...


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice spot,

I'd still rather be 100% switched off, but thats just my personal preference.

I had almost 30 days every single one on top quality powder. I don't bother going to the mountain unless I know there is at least 30cm (12 inches) of fresh. 

I don't ride weekends so I haven't waited in line once all season.

Will try for more next year though, why not?

Good for you you get to ride when you want:thumbsup:.

And by the way do you really listen to music going through those trees?

As I said before each to their own.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't wear noise canceling phones and sometimes turn it off when I just want nature.

Like you I never ride weekends either. I can't stand crowds on the hill. Kills the experience.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> If you're like me then you have mastered the art of "working" from the hill. Yesterday while boarding I made 4 calls, and had 2 conference calls while on the slopes. One call i did entirely while literally going down the hill at the same time. It was my goal this year to spend as much time working on the hill as possible and I killed that goal.
> 
> These things made it so much easier. I typically have music going while boarding alone, and dont like the quality of nearly every mainstream earbud on the market. I like to experience the music as much as hear it. I have 3000 songs on itunes and not a single one is a compressed download from itunes. Everything is lossless. There are a few earbuds that are "good" and even a couple great ones, but non of them stayed on my ear well while boarding, and all of them got uncomfortable after a while. In addition none of the good or great ones also acted as a phone/ear piece. If you have ever tried B&O phone products before then you know when on the call it sounds like the person is in the same room as you. Thats amplified even more with these because of the stereo effect. They function much like the earphones that come with the iphone, but the audio quality is excellent, they dont feel like you are wearing anything, never come out and best part is they are VERY good at canceling out background noise which for me working from the hill is a must.
> 
> ...


The B&O headset is not bad. I have been using the Earphones for years for sports because, as you say, they really stay in your ears very well even when running, etc.
Sound quality is a bit dodgy because just like most other 'lifestyle' electronic brands (Bose, Nakamichi, etc.) B&O goes for a pleasant but colored sound, rather neutral/accurate sound reproduction. More an issue for music than phone calls, though.
Other thing I do not like about them is the cheap cable that tangles quite easily (less of a problem for boarding than other sports, though).

However, not sure why you say that they are "good at canceling out background noise" - they are 'open' earphones, which are meant to let outside sounds through, not cancel/block them. Or did you mean the microphone for making calls is cancelling/not picking up background noise?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I recently uhh, found some noise cancelling earbuds and have mixed feeling about them. While the sound quality and bass are pretty impressive, having your ears plugged is really strange. I can hear my jaw and body muscles moving, it's somewhat creepy.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> The B&O headset is not bad. I have been using the Earphones for years for sports because, as you say, they really stay in your ears very well even when running, etc.
> Sound quality is a bit dodgy because just like most other 'lifestyle' electronic brands (Bose, Nakamichi, etc.) B&O goes for a pleasant but colored sound, rather neutral/accurate sound reproduction. More an issue for music than phone calls, though.
> *Other thing I do not like about them is the cheap cable that tangles quite easily* (less of a problem for boarding than other sports, though).
> 
> However, not sure why you say that they are "good at canceling out background noise" - they are 'open' earphones, which are meant to let outside sounds through, not cancel/block them. Or did you mean the microphone for making calls is cancelling/not picking up background noise?


The cable has been changed on the earset 3i. Its now an "anti tangle" type. What I meant about the cancel background noise is as you pointed out in that it does not pick up background noise when on the phone.

I can see your point of it being a bit "colored" but compared to all other earbuds its the best IMO. Hard to put Bose in the same sentance as B&O IMO thou 

Bose it the worste IMO...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> I recently uhh, found some noise cancelling earbuds and have mixed feeling about them. While the sound quality and bass are pretty impressive, having your ears plugged is really strange. I can hear my jaw and body muscles moving, it's somewhat creepy.


I know what you mean. I cant stand noise canceling ear buds. If I want to cancel sound I go with proper head phones.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

z


Sassicaia said:


> The cable has been changed on the earset 3i. Its now an "anti tangle" type. What I meant about the cancel background noise is as you pointed out in that it does not pick up background noise when on the phone.
> 
> I can see your point of it being a bit "colored" but compared to all other earbuds its the best IMO. Hard to put Bose in the same sentance as B&O IMO thou
> 
> Bose it the worste IMO...


Ok, got now what you mean by noise cancelling. And good to know that they have changed the cable - was really out of line with the quality/price point of the Earphones. Now if Android could only get the wired remote/earphones interface sorted for us non-Apple users...

PS: Not much difference between B&O and Bose performance/sound quality-wise IMO, but the construction/build quality of B&O is faaaaar better.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> z
> 
> Ok, got now what you mean by noise cancelling. And good to know that they have changed the cable - was really out of line with the quality/price point of the Earphones. Now if Android could only get the wired remote/earphones interface sorted for us non-Apple users...
> 
> PS: *Not much difference between B&O and Bose performance/sound quality-wise IMO*, but the construction/build quality of B&O is faaaaar better.


we could certainly dedicate a whole thread to this debate and im glad too see people on here have an opinion on the topic. :thumbsup:

I would never pick B&O based on pure sound quality, but they are certainly better then the vast majority, and they have never claimed to be audiophile. If you look at what they have excelled at which is design they have been doing it for the better part of 100 years and have beat everyone else at it IMO.Bose could never say that and has pushed out nothing but pure shit. Personally I'm hugely into quality design which is why im sort of biased in the favor of B&O vs other audio or even video brands. If it doesnt look as good as it sounds it doesnt have a spot in my place.

I spent years deciding what I would end up putting in my home for audio and video and ultimately ended up with a combination of Classe, B&W, B&O and Pioneer Elite. It needed to sounds good, look good, and function properly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

$200, you gotta be kidding me.... 

I'll stick with my motorola Bluetooth headset. I don't ever even have to pull my phone out, full controls on my headset for phone and music. It's also water resistant. Cost $75 and has lasted over a year so far. Usually get 7 hours of play time out of the charge which is equal to my phone.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Argo said:


> $200, you gotta be kidding me....
> 
> I'll stick with my motorola Bluetooth headset. I don't ever even have to pull my phone out, full controls on my headset for phone and music. It's also water resistant. Cost $75 and has lasted over a year so far. Usually get 7 hours of play time out of the charge which is equal to my phone.


but it sounds like ass. 

with the B&O headset you are getting a significant upgrade in sound quality. Also its a great option for those who find it hard to find earbuds that are comfortable aand stay it. 

You get full control with them too. Volume, Advance song, pause song, stop/start music, answer call, cancel call etc. The only I have to do pull my phone out for is dial...and im sure there some voice activation app for that.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd rather just have the Iphone headphones. Siri is better than any buttons. Still really cool though. Defenitely worth the look.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> but it sounds like ass.
> 
> with the B&O headset you are getting a significant upgrade in sound quality. Also its a great option for those who find it hard to find earbuds that are comfortable aand stay it.
> 
> You get full control with them too. Volume, Advance song, pause song, stop/start music, answer call, cancel call etc. The only I have to do pull my phone out for is dial...and im sure there some voice activation app for that.


The motorola has voice dial. They sound great too, no cables to deal with either.

http://www.motorola.com/Consumers/U...ices/Bluetooth-Headsets/Motorola-S10-HD-US-EN


----------

